# 9 pygocentrus naterreri



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

hi from greece..







I love this forums and i want now
to show my 9 red...

i have got and 1 serrasalmus sanchezi .


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great p's and tank the grassy plants look awesome









and







, p-fury is agreat and informtive website glad your here


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Great looking tank!!! Welcome to the site!


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

thank you all very much.i will post more photos in the future from
my pygocentrus naterreri tank and from serrasalmus sanchezi.

in p.n. tank
my plants are valisneria gigantea,vallisneria asiatica cryptocorine sp.,anubia barteri var. nana,
anubia and Anubia Afzelii.


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Cool tank


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

mna thats a nice looking tank and p's


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

That looks real nice man. Great aquascaping


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice tank man! and nice fish


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Great tank and great p's.







Welcome to the site.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

....*Nice Tank!!!*


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice fish and aquascapping!

BTW, welcome to the site


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah! very nice set up dude! i love your plants and the way you set thing up..look very amazoness


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice tank and p's
:welcome:


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

very nice tank!! welcome to the site


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

that is a realy nice setup







well done


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet setup


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

your tank looks gorgeous and so do your fish









:welcome:


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you all for one more time.....
i hope the best for all









piranha for ever


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice tank set up .... looks authentic!


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks great, P's look healthy and thriving in a a very nice back to nature type tank. By the way welcome.

Trystan


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

nice p's how big are they


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

It's about 7-9 cm


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome: and beautiful tank


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeeeah! Very nicE!


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

:welcome: wheres the rest


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome To P-Fury. awesome setup and fish


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

thank you all.








i buy them at 01/11/05 and was 2cm.after 4 months are about 7-9cm.
the more photos you asked me will be post in
the future,because and don't have camera....(my friend has).


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

very nice looking tank!! welcome to Piranha-Fury


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

love the long grass welcome to the site.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

killlller setup , CANT WAIT TO SEE UR OTHER P's and setups, WELCOME!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

welcome dude!


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> killlller setup , CANT WAIT TO SEE UR OTHER P's and setups, WELCOME!!


In few days i wiil post more photos


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice set up and Ps...







!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

MORE PHOTOS YAH YAH YAH YES OH YES PHOTOS OF P'S YES OH YAAA


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

sanchezi pics please?????









BTW


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sweeet! love ur setup and ur rbps look super.


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

thank you









more picture of naterreri tank and sanchezi tank in few day


----------

